# vW mk3 8v: HEAD SWAP & mods: click link to video!!!!



## Mr. VWswagg Sir (Aug 30, 2010)

What's UP! VDUB, .. all my VW people, show some love!! 

This is my dailey driver, and instead of the popular VR6 swap or the MUST DO 16v swap, I decided to stick with the 8v and plan on making 300hp turbo later!

But first things first: to get some power now, I BEEFed up the TOP END:

Mk2 8v ABA Head swap w/dual valve springs:
- 4 Angle valve job
- Port and Polish job
- Milled and deck: little higher than 10:1
- Resurfaced and High Temp. Coated all around

AUTOTEC 270 cam
SPA TURBO: adjustable cam gear: set at 0 degree, currently
ARP Head studs: non-undercut
VICTOR REINZ: MLS metal head gasket and gasket kit
BLACKFORESTINDUSTRIES: STage 2 PEM chip: for 270 cam
TECHTONICS: 2" INCH RACE downpipe: it deletes the cat
TECHTONICS: 2.25 catback: Dynomax
8V PULLEY SET
Bosch plugs w/ OEM wires/ Castrol Syntec oil: EDGE

BFI Stage .5 Engin mount Kit/ NOT YET INSTALLED
176 Degree Thermostat/ NOT YET INSTALLED
New OEM+ clutch/ NOT YET INSTALLED

After graduating and new job, want to get rims, interior, and STG 3 turbo kit
Shouts to: ECS tuning, NGP Racing, MJMautohaus, Black Forest, & Techtonics!


YOUTUBE VIDEO!!!!


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

Mr. VWswagg Sir said:


> But first things first: to get some power now, I BEEFed up the TOP END:
> 
> Mk2 8v ABA Head swap w/dual valve springs:
> - 4 Angle valve job
> ...


Nice stuff but I'm confused, where's the MK2 head?? The video and pic all look like an MK3 head going on to an MK3 block.


----------



## Mr. VWswagg Sir (Aug 30, 2010)

mk2 8v head same head but they come with dual valve springs vs. 8v heads on mk3 only come with single springs.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Sounds a little confusing. Can you clarify?

Since you did the swap I assume you know what you're talking about, but I think you're saying it incorrectly.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

Mr. VWswagg Sir said:


> mk2 8v head same head but they come with dual valve springs vs. 8v heads on mk3 only come with single springs.


That's not correct. *ALL* mk2 8v heads were counter flow heads, i.e. the intake and exhaust ports on the same side. The cross flow 8v heads like yours, were first introduced with the MK3, the early MK3 ABA heads, 93-95.5, often referred to as OBD1 heads, came with the same dual valve springs as the MK1 and MK2 heads, the later MK3 heads, often called OBD2 heads, had the single valve springs.


----------



## Mr. VWswagg Sir (Aug 30, 2010)

yea, it's a mk3 head from early OBD1. there was a mistake. other than that, yea.. gotta get these mounts and clutch install and y'all will see a pull and some dips in next video.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Mr. VWswagg Sir (Aug 30, 2010)

*UPDATE MK3 8v VIDEO*

http://youtu.be/NQVNxXmJQUE?hd=1

This is an update in APRIL, after an incident in rain. I replace the fenders that were messed up. My coils are a little weaker now but suspension overall is a TOUGH one! 

Check out the video


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

vwturbofox said:


> opcorn:


opcorn:


----------



## Mr. VWswagg Sir (Aug 30, 2010)

*Mk3 8v golf: Drivetrain upgrade YOUTUBE VIDEO ATTACHED*


----------



## worcestermk3 (Jun 29, 2011)

I cant find a thread that really answers this , not inluding bolt on parts like exhaust intake and such. But for buidling the engine internally w or w/o boost , what engine is easier/cheaper to get 200-250 ish horsepower in mk3 2.0 or 2.0 with 16v head:screwy:


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

worcestermk3 said:


> I cant find a thread that really answers this , not inluding bolt on parts like exhaust intake and such. But for buidling the engine internally w or w/o boost , what engine is easier/cheaper to get 200-250 ish horsepower in mk3 2.0 or 2.0 with 16v head:screwy:


either boosted of N/A, a 16v head swapped aba will produce more overall power then the biggest ported 8v head you can get...at least from my 2 years of research. only real issue with the aba16v hybrid build is that the kit from Bahnbrenner is about 800 bucks just for the swap parts...but thats a small price to pay for another 8 valves  only other delema you would really have is what pistons to run depending on what route you went with induction

:beer:


----------



## ON3WHLS (Jul 11, 2009)

Mtl-Marc said:


> opcorn:


Rubber mallet. opcorn:


----------



## Mr. VWswagg Sir (Aug 30, 2010)

worcestermk3 said:


> I cant find a thread that really answers this , not inluding bolt on parts like exhaust intake and such. But for buidling the engine internally w or w/o boost , what engine is easier/cheaper to get 200-250 ish horsepower in mk3 2.0 or 2.0 with 16v head:screwy:



is that rhetorical?:what: or sarcasm


----------

